# My colson



## rollfaster (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got this one from joel(509clunk). I'm exited this being my first colson. Made a few changes like swap out the tires for black walls, took off the Chainguard. Trying to find the year also. Serial number 42064hL or 1. Morrow hub date is k2. Will wait til spring to do a complete recondition on it. I'm loving this one. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2014)

If not mistaken, I'm thinking August of '41 (H1)


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2014)

And hub is 2nd quarter of '41. You have the original wheelset! Congrats!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dig the Scout badge. From what I've been told, they are usually a lower end bike, sans carrier & likely a guard. Great looking bike! 


I have an earlier Scout badge I plan to use on one of my 36-37's


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 17, 2014)

Great looking bike, looks like it'll make a perfect rider. I'm still a little bummed I didn't jump on it!


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 17, 2014)

the black walls look great!! enjoy!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 17, 2014)

*Nice Badge!*

That badge looks sweet!   I even like it better than the one the I gave you.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 17, 2014)

509clunk said:


> the black walls look great!! enjoy!




Thanks Joel. Those tires are exactly the same as the whitewalls. Put the whitewalls on my sisters 53 Columbia. She's been wanting whitewalls anyway so everybody wins.


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice Bike,
I have 2 36-37 LWB models, my favorite riding bikes.

Tim


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice bike Rob. Love those frames.


----------



## Monarky (Dec 17, 2014)

*Welcome to the Colson Famly*



57 spitfire said:


> Just got this one from joel(509clunk). I'm exited this being my first colson. Made a few changes like swap out the tires for black walls, took off the Chainguard. Trying to find the year also. Serial number 42064hL or 1. Morrow hub date is k2. Will wait til spring to do a complete recondition on it. I'm loving this one. Rob.




Hey Rob,  congrats with your original paint Scout bike and welcome to the Colson Family.  
Monarky


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang...Thats one cool ride...like those double bars...Awesome. .


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice Colson Rob you have !!


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 18, 2014)

I have 2 original paint girls Scouts both have racks , chain guards, tanks and headlights = deluxe bikes.  scout was probably just the badge that store decided to sell under.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2014)

bikejunk said:


> I have 2 original paint girls Scouts both have racks , chain guards, tanks and headlights = deluxe bikes.  scout was probably just the badge that store decided to sell under.




I would love to see some pics of your bikes for reference. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2014)

bikejunk said:


> I have 2 original paint girls Scouts both have racks , chain guards, tanks and headlights = deluxe bikes.  scout was probably just the badge that store decided to sell under.




Thank you for this info. Looking forward to pics that can hopefully help when it comes to repainting mine. Mike


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 18, 2014)

*Rob.*

Hey Rob,
   Nice Colson...Believe me, the Scout was not a low end bike. Here are some pictures of my ladies 1950 Colson Scout.
 Notice that the headbadge is identical. This bike is all original including the Rocket Ray, Rack & Clipper guard.
Yours is probably around the same year.
  Very nice bike you have!.............Wayne


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 18, 2014)

I will have my wife take some photos  one is blue and white the other is black and white  from the same house  ....you know i didn't check if they were consecutive # that would be cool


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 19, 2014)

*41 colson*

Thanks guys for great comments. In the spring I'll do a complete overhaul on all bearings and such. Won't touch the paint as it looks great as is. Need to remove the dents in the rear fender and find that killer colson Chainguard. Rob.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 20, 2014)

these are a few photos of the girls Colsons they are consecutive # 25543 and 25544 F1


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2014)

bikejunk said:


> these are a few photos of the girls Colsons they are consecutive # 25543 and 25544 F1     View attachment 186584




Those are beautiful and thanks for posting the pics. Damn I need one of those chainguards. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Those are beautiful and thanks for posting the pics. Damn I need one of those chainguards. Rob.




They do pop up. Gonna have to paint to match tho.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=colson+chainguard&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## Demzie (Dec 22, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Thanks Joel. Those tires are exactly the same as the whitewalls. Put the whitewalls on my sisters 53 Columbia. She's been wanting whitewalls anyway so everybody wins.




Looks just like my '39!
Your colors of course are more brilliant.Its a really great ride.
Very nice example.

FZ


----------



## HARPO (Dec 22, 2014)

BIKEJUNK......beauties!!!


----------

